# 2wire router - can't connect to verizon dsl



## forensicnurse (Oct 24, 2008)

I have a 2wire router that I had set up so I could use my laptop anywhere without being on a line. That was with ATT service. Now I've moved and have Verizon DSL. I thought I would just plug in the 2wire router but no, it won't work. My Belkin card says it's connected. The router says all green lights, but the internet won't connect.

However, when I put their crummy little lanyard router on (one line, ethernet cable, etc.) it works fine.

I tried running the ethernet cable through the 2Wire - NO CIGAR.

So, I'm stuck sitting in this seat with a 2 foot line to get on the internet. Verizon wants me to buy their (same) router before they will help me trouble shoot. That is so wrong! HELP?


----------



## NeonFx (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi there, welcome.

The routers internet service providers send to you typically have a user name and password setup within the device to connect to their line. Without that you will not be able to identify yourself as a legal user on their service. You can set it up on your current wireless router if you had that information.

Also: the main reason they want you to use theirs is so that they can guaranty their service seeing as their devices are configured to work in a way they want it to and generally in a way they know will work. 

Another option you have is to have their device connected to the wire and your wireless router connected to their router through an Ethernet cable, creating a kind of DMZ setting. In this way, you would no longer need to identify yourself to them on your internal router.


----------



## forensicnurse (Oct 24, 2008)

Boy, I was willing to go the dmz way, but it wouldn't work.

I had to create a user name & password to connect to the verizon dsl service (with their lanyard modem) because their instructions said you had to do that first before trying to go wireless.

So, I'm a "legit" user. It just won't recognize my wireless.
And putting the ethernet cable between their modem and the rouer didn't work. 

The router green lights don't (all) come on unless the phone line is also plugged into it.


----------



## NeonFx (Oct 22, 2008)

ok. lets try something else.

plug the router in (power) and plug the computer to it. to enter the configuration of a router you open a browser on the computer and typicaly go to http://192.168.1.1 . here, depending on the version of the router you get a series of screens with tons of options. one of them is a "status" or "connection" tab. here you can enter your user name and password for the modem.

since you are using a modem you would have to select the type of connection you are making. for DSL it is a PPPOE connection. and that gives you fields for user name and password

if you are having trouble getting to the configuration screen try http://192.168.0.1 instead. also: the 2wire default username is admin and the password is typically password

EDIT: 2wire routers also have name resolution set up for the configuration page: http://home/
also: if the username and password didnt work try an empty username and Wireless or wireless as the password


----------



## forensicnurse (Oct 24, 2008)

Because I am blonde, I'm going to reiterate what I did
1. I took the ethernet (yellow) cable out of the (lanyard) modem
and put it into the 2Wire router
2. Both 2Wire router and lanyard modem were powered in (plugged in)
3. I took the telephone (DSL) line and plugged it into the 2Wire modem
4. I opened a new mozilla browser and put in http://192.168.1.1

It wouldn't even load

However, when I tried it with the lanyard modem, it loaded and asked for a user name and password. When I put in my verizon user name and password, it wouldn't take it.

I do appreciate your help.


----------



## NeonFx (Oct 22, 2008)

Alright, i dont think you connected everything correctly. What we want is the phoneline connected to the modem (lanyard) and a cable from the modem to your router (yellow cable) and another cable (ethernet crossover cable) or wirelessly connecting the pc to the router.

If you only have one cable at the moment you will need to configure your router first using the yellow cable to connect to the router from the PC and then reconnect that cable for use between the router and the modem. I dont know if your yellow cable is a straight-through cable instead of a crossover cable.. and if it is you will not be able to have your pc communicate successfuly with your router.

also: try using http://home/ or http://192.168.0.1 instead of http://192.168.1.1 to get to the configuration page once you have connected the pc to the router some how. (it will ask for a user id and a password. typically *admin* and *password* or *[empty]* and *Wireless* or *wireless*

I find it odd though that you can connect the phoneline to the 2wire router seeing as normaly the ethernet ports are wider than those for phone lines. If thats the case, then you would not need the modem at all and what you would do is connect the phoneline to the 2wire router and the pc to the 2wire router. and configure the router.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Let's stop guessing about what you have. Connect directly to the working modem and please post this.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## forensicnurse (Oct 24, 2008)

Neon,

Well, we got one little baby step ahead. I got OFF the lanyard modem and am now (on a lanyard - ethernet cable) on the 2Wire Modem.

Something you said about the ethernet cables (needing 2) triggered a series of trying the cables every way possible.

The lanyard cable has a "Y" on one end (phone-type jack/USB port)
The original ethernet cable that came with the 2Wire just has a straight line.

When I used the straight line with the 2Wire, all of a sudden the page loaded on the links you supplied.

So, I now can use the 2Wire, but, even though all lights are green
(power, ethernet (blinks), wireless, DSL and internet)
my Belkin card, although showing excellent strength & connection, is not connected to the 2Wire.

JOHN,

here is what you asked for.

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Irma Groot>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : SONY-R505GL
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : gateway.2wire.net

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : gateway.2wire.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connecti
on
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 08-00-46-6A-B5-6D
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.64
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, October 24, 2008 10:00:31 AM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, October 25, 2008 10:00:31
AM

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Belkin 802.11g Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-11-50-1D-2C-AC
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.102.225
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

C:\Documents and Settings\Irma Groot>


----------



## forensicnurse (Oct 24, 2008)

http://home/xslt resulted in the following:

Identify Network

Network Name:








Wireless Channel: 1 (2412 MHz) 2 (2417 MHz) 3 (2422 MHz) 4 (2427 MHz) 5 (2432 MHz) 6 (2437 MHz) 7 (2442 MHz) 8 (2447 MHz) 9 (2452 MHz) 10 (2457 MHz) 11 (2462 MHz) Enable 
SSID Broadcast

Access Point: 00:1b:5b:03:45:59 Network Name: 2WIRE765 Channel: 1 (2412 MHz) Authentication: WEP-Open Encryption: WEP

Wireless Mode: 802.11b/g 802.11b 802.11g

DTIM Period (seconds):









Maximum Connection Rate: 1 Mbps 2 Mbps 5.5 Mbps 11 Mbps 6 Mbps 9 Mbps 12 Mbps 18 Mbps 24 Mbps 36 Mbps 48 Mbps 54 Mbps

Power Setting: 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10

MAC Filtering Click on the button below to configure your MAC filtering settings. Edit MAC Filtering


----------



## NeonFx (Oct 22, 2008)

hi there, im sorry i didnt get back to you sooner. i needed my beauty sleep 

thats great. the fact that you can get the configuration stuff up on the browser means you are connected to the 2wire router. now all you need to to is teach the router, through this interface, how to connect through the modem. Usually, on the first screen that comes up, you get an option (a drop down menu) for connection type. if not, its in advanced settings somewhere. You want to find where it says PPPoE broadband and when you select that it gives you the option to set up the user name and password the router will use to connect through your modem.

Also: if your belkin card shows it is connected wirelessly, you do not need a cable running from your computer to your router. you should still be able to get to it by typing http://home or http://192.168.1.254 (now the correct address, thanks to your running ipconfig)


----------



## forensicnurse (Oct 24, 2008)

I changed the setting to PPPoE after which nothing worked anymore and I could not connect to the Internet via cable or oherwise.

I was trying to resolve that issue when the Verizon technician called me.

He did a shared view session with me and double checked all the settings.
He said all the settings were correct.
He said the PPPoE was incorrect and it belonged on that DHCP (or whatever it was) setting.

So, we returned it finally to that. He could not resolve my problem. I still can only connect via yellow cable. (At least through the 2Wire router now though).

He said I had to contact the 2Wire people because there is an internal configuration on the 2Wire that needs to be changed, but he can not do it.

I went to the 2Wire page and their set up instructions are exactly what we did. The settings are exactly like their "set up" page for wireless.

Why there is no communication between Belkin Card and 2Wire router is a mystery to me (and the Verizon technician). He finally said, "well, your dsl is working" (ie that is the best he can do).

So................. I'm awaiting a reply from 2Wire but not optomistic at this point.
This same equipment was used 2 months ago with a different provider with NO issues (ever). So, I don't understand.

What do you think?


----------



## NeonFx (Oct 22, 2008)

so your only problem now is that you cannot get wireless to work on the 2wire router but everything else is fine? ill just go with whatever the verizon guy said about there being some sort of code you need to enter into the 2wire router. I'm confused though because you were able to connect to your router wirelessly earlier.

this is from your first post:
"My Belkin card says it's connected. The router says all green lights, but the internet won't connect."

if your card said it was connected, this means it connected just fine to the 2wire router. you were not getting internet because the dsl was not set up. and that was what i was trying to do. but apparently you do not need to set up the dsl at all (dhcp autoconfig setting you selected on the router). so i'm at a loss as to where to go from here.


----------



## forensicnurse (Oct 24, 2008)

The Belkin Card always said it was connected
The 2Wire router always said "green everything"

The only time things "connected" wirelessly was when I was on the 2Wire Gateway set up page.

I never was able to get email or google or anything else in the browser other than the Gateway set up page.

I'm certainly at a loss too. I do appreciate your trying though. I'll await and see if 2Wire answers me and will post their reply. Hopefully it is not their canned message to go through the set up................


----------



## NeonFx (Oct 22, 2008)

when you talk to them, make sure and ask this question:

"Why is it, with my current setup (having the modem connected to the 2wire router) that i can access the internet when i have a cable connected to the 2wire router, but not when i have the computer connected wirelessly to it?"

As much as i know about 2wire routers... i cannot fathom why it would provide internet services to one interface and not to another while providing routing services correctly. 

Maybe your wireless interface on your computer is not setting up the default gateway correctly. Can you go into your wireless card's properties and double click on IPv4 for me? (right click on it in network settings in the control panel and then click on properties)
The option to "obtain ip address automatically" and the one for "obtain dns automatically" should both be selected.

If they are not selected and you have a static IP address, with a default gateway that is not 192.168.1.254, then that is your problem.


----------



## forensicnurse (Oct 24, 2008)

I couldn't find IPv4 but those 2 things were check-marked (automatic IP & automatic DSN) and I did find the following under "network connection details":

Physical Address: 00-11-50-1D-2C-AC
IP Address: 169.254.102.225
Subnet Mask: 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway: 
DNS Server: 
WINS Server: 

So, is the problem that there is no default gateway listed?


----------



## NeonFx (Oct 22, 2008)

yeah thats one of our problems. but what i wanted you to do is disconnect the cable bringing internet to your computer, and connect to the 2wire router using the wireless. 

after you do that, go to start > run > cmd and type in ipconfig /all and your belkin wireless should have a new ip address starting with 192.168.1. and a gateway address of 192.168.1.254.


----------



## NeonFx (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi there... lets try one last thing. I think I we can still figure this out. 
Go to Network Connections in Control panel.
Then open "Network Connections", right click on the "Wireless Network Connection" and select properties.
Under the "wireless Networks" tab, tick 
"Use Windows to configure my wireless network settings" then highlight and "Remove" the network details from the preferred networks box, and click OK. 

Also, when you right click and go to properties, make sure the checkbox is checked to "show taskbar icon"

A two computer icon in your taskbar should show up, right next to the other one that is for ethernet connections. Right click on that and select "view available wireless networks" and connect to the 2WIRExxxx network. it should work.


----------



## forensicnurse (Oct 24, 2008)

Neon,

I made it worse. Now this little microsoft window keeps popping up and trying to dial microsoft internet services.........

Also....... Sorry, guess you have lost me......
No where do I see what you are telling me to look for
When I open "Network Connections" and right click on the "Wireless Network Connection" and select properties.
there is NO "wireless Networks" tab 
nor can I find any place that says
"Use Windows to configure my wireless network settings" 
Nor can I find "Remove" the network details from the preferred networks box anywhere

I'm tired and I think I will try it again Sunday. 2 days of this computer stuff has made me more tired than a 12 hour shift in an ICU.

My computer icons are just the opposite of yours:
1 for wireless (and the green TV looking thing for Belkin Card)
2 for ethernet (cable)

They all show that they are working perfectly in my icon tray (the traitors)....

Thank you for your help. We'll try again on Sunday afternoon, if you're still willing.

Best......... Irma


----------



## forensicnurse (Oct 24, 2008)

and, i've given the 2Wire people the new config computer data settings (see below) and asked the question you said to ask in 2 posts ago (why can it connect with the wire but not wirelessly - your words copied & pasted) The question shows "escalated" (no one has looked at it...... so we'll wait and see). Thanks again for all the help.

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Irma Groot>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : SONY-R505GL
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : gateway.2wire.net

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : gateway.2wire.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connecti
on
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 08-00-46-6A-B5-6D
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.64
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, October 24, 2008 9:58:31 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, October 25, 2008 9:58:31 P
M

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Belkin 802.11g Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-11-50-1D-2C-AC
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.65
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254

C:\Documents and Settings\Irma Groot>


----------



## NeonFx (Oct 22, 2008)

haha, im sorry. i must have forgotten where that is on xp. We could try a remote desktop connection on sunday if you like. see if i can figure it out for you

for when we try this again, i want to use TightVNC to access your computer. You're going to need to download the program, (its really small, tightvnc-1.3.9-setup.exe) and set up your router so that we can use the program through it. For instructions with pictures on doing that go here.

I'm also going to need the ip address your ISP is giving you at that moment. for that just go here and write down the number on a piece of paper. (do not post it here, you do not want other people connecting to your computer.)

To run the TightVNC program so that i can connect to your computer, just go to Programs > TightVNC > Launch TightVNC Server. you will be given a window asking you to enter two passwords (i know the boxes are already filled in, but erase that and enter your own), and press OK.

Then go ahead and call me. Have that password and your IP address for me when you do.


----------



## lawson_jl (Aug 3, 2008)

You guys are going threw alot of trouble for somethign that won't work. I also have a 2wire DSL gateway from AT&T and it only works with AT&T service. It's highly unlikey that you will get it to work with the Version service. I recommend if you really want to try that you hire a computer to do it for you.


----------



## arayq2 (Oct 21, 2008)

lawson_jl said:


> You guys are going threw alot of trouble for somethign that won't work. I also have a 2wire DSL gateway from AT&T and it only works with AT&T service. It's highly unlikey that you will get it to work with the Version service.


On the contrary, if the 2wire is a 2701 of some variety, it's configurable. The manuals are here.

There are various issues in moving from one service to another, such as authentication (account name and password -- obviously AT&T credentials won't work with Verizon, or was someone expecting them to?), and maybe even DSL specific (such as the VCI/VPI settings). Ergo the 2701 has to be configured -- just plugging in and powering up won't do.

The first order of business is establishing a connection between the 2701 and the computer so that its web-based admin interface (typically http://gateway.2wire.net) can be accessed.


----------



## NeonFx (Oct 22, 2008)

Yes, thank you ^_^. i KNOW i can do this. I guess you guys didn't read through the whole thing, but we got the router to work just fine through Ethernet. the issue now is localized to her computer.


----------



## forensicnurse (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi Neon,
I heard from the 2Wire people

I have to go to San Diego today for a meeting but will try to answer their questions tonight when I get back.

At least they are willing to help 

Maybe you can help me by telling me how to find out what type of firewall I have.

Here is their email message to me below:

2Wire Support <[email protected]>to







[email protected]
date







Sat, Oct 25, 2008 at 4:10 AMsubject







RE: [Incident #6163] internal configuration of 2wire 2701HG-B will not allow wireless connectionmailed-by







2wire.com
hide details 4:10 AM (4 hours ago) 







Reply









In order to better assist you, I am going to need the following information:

- The light status on the HomePortal? (What colors are they from top to bottom?)

- The 12 digit serial number on the bottom of the HomePortal.

- Any Firewalls you may have installed on your computer

- A detailed description of your hardware installation 
Example: 
Win XP PC >> ethernet >> 2Wire LAN port 1

Mac OS X laptop >> Wireless (internal airport adapter) >> 2Wire

2Wire WAN Port >> ethernet >> DSL modem (band and model if applicable) >> phone line >> DSL filter >> wall

- Do I have your permission to attempt to remotely adjust settings of your HomePortal if required?

Also in your second message, your wireless adapter appeared to have valid IP settings, where these settings applied manually?

After we obtain further information about your network, I am sure we can help you resolve this.


----------



## arayq2 (Oct 21, 2008)

neonfx said:


> Yes, thank you ^_^. i KNOW i can do this. I guess you guys didn't read through the whole thing, but we got the router to work just fine through Ethernet. the issue now is localized to her computer.


I read the whole thing without much enlightenment. What on earth is a "lanyard modem"? Is Lanyard a brand name? Even Google hasn't heard of it. And a "lanyard cable"? And what is connected to what and how (phone jack? Ethernet jack? LAN port? WAN port?) And why are both the ethernet adapter and the wireless adapter enabled?

I'm glad you know what's going on, because it seems a storm of confusion to me. For example, if the goal is to use the 2wire only to connect to Verizon DSL and then use wireless only with the 2wire, then this won't be possible unless the 2wire is configured first, and that has to be be with a _wired_ connection. So why in all of this hasn't wireless been disabled to start with?

There are just too many moving parts at the same time.

If the 2701's admin pages are accessible, the Broadband Link Advanced Settings page (described on p20 of the manual) is where the action is. And those default settings work for Verizon DSL/ATM (VPI 0, VCI 35, Bridged LLC). Other settings may not.

As for the computer, the wired connection should be tested first. Which means, _disable_ wireless for the moment. If the "Belkin" is some sort of PCMCIA card or USB dongle, physically remove it. Go back to the 2wire and disable its wireless.

One wired connectivity is established, go back to the 2wire and configure the wireless -- channel, security, etc.

And in the fullness of time, disconnect the computer's ethernet cable, plug the Belkin back in, and get wireless running.

So, where are we in this plan?


----------



## forensicnurse (Oct 24, 2008)

a lanyard modem is the little external modem they send you that is attached to your computer by an ethernet cable, the DSL line & the power cord

You are on a lanyard, have 2 feet to place yourself and there you stay.

Sorry that I don't know the proper verbage....... I'm not at a high computer skill level here. I appreciate the help very much. Hopefully I can get out of this cramped hot corner soon and I can sit comfortable and use my computer where I want (wireless)


----------



## arayq2 (Oct 21, 2008)

forensicnurse said:


> a lanyard modem is the little external modem they send you that is attached to your computer by an ethernet cable, the DSL line & the power cord


Does it have a brand name and a model number? (Look underneath, at the back, somewhere there should be a plate with the information.)

As for the techno-jargon, the best way to keep things simple is in fact to use those model numbers rather than generic terms like "modem", "router", "adapter" or whatever. All the more so when a particular gizmo can be more than one of those at the same time. The 2wire is a case in point. It combines -- count 'em -- _three_ networking functions into one box: DSL modem, IP gateway/router, and wireless Access Point. A fourth if it has 4 LAN ports: then it's an ethernet switch too. And some of those functions can be turned off. So it matters whether the 2wire is being used _as_ a modem, or _as_ a router, or _as_ something else. Just saying "modem" or "router" isn't useful.

So, this "lanyard modem" could very well be something as functional as the 2wire. We don't know how many functions it can support. But if it does the same kinds of things as the 2wire, then daisy-chaining both of them between your computer and the phone jack in the wall is not going to work unless the tasks are divided up between them.

It _probably_ is possible to do everything with just the 2wire, but it will be a two-step process: first get wired internet connectivity running, and then get a private wireless network running. It's critical to disable any and all wireless stuff during the first stage.


----------



## forensicnurse (Oct 24, 2008)

Neon and I got the 2Wire connected and working on ethernet.

The "lanyard" modem is irrelevant at this point as it is not in the loop anymore.
Initially it was the only way I could connect to the internet.

My goal was to connect to the 2WIRE

START: computer TO "lanyard" modem/ethernet only DSL connection
TO: computer TO 2Wire (4 port) DSL ethernet connection
GOAL: computer/Belkin card to 2Wire DSL - WIRELESS connection

PRESENT STATUS: Awaiting 2Wire tech response
NEON standing by (he has gotten me this far)

In a nutshell, that is where we are.
Thanks for your interest & help
Apology, in advance for any extra words, non-techie lingo or improper analogies.
like nutshell, lanyard, lingo, etc.
I am a mere nurse and doing the best I can


----------



## arayq2 (Oct 21, 2008)

forensicnurse said:


> My goal was to connect to the 2WIRE
> 
> START: computer TO "lanyard" modem/ethernet only DSL connection
> TO: computer TO 2Wire (4 port) DSL ethernet connection
> ...


Okay. Take a look at the 2701's installation guide. You want the scenario on page 5 (of the manual: it will show as page 8 in Acrobat Reader's Toolbar at the top) To get there, you first have to get to the scenario on page 4. That is where you are now, it sounds like. Double check:

1. Belkin thingy REMOVED
2. No USB cables. Just an ethernet cable from computer to one of the 2wire's 4 LAN ports, and a telephone cable from the 2wire to the DSL filter and wall jack.
3. In Network Connections, Lan Connection enabled, Wireless disabled. Check with "ipconfig /all" in a command window.

4. At this point http://home or http://gateway.2wire.net should get you to the 2wire's admin interface. Here you need the user guide. 
5. Disable wireless on the 2wire. (the User guide shows how)
6. Establish Verizon connection. This is controlled properly in the Broadband Link Advanced Settings page. (p20 of the manual, p25 in Acrobat reader).
7. Configure computer to use the connection. Reboot if needed and test.
8. Return to the 2wire, and enable wireless. 
9. Disconnect ethernet cable, plug Belkin in.
10. Configure wireless on the computer.

Trust me, you can do this yourself.


----------



## NeonFx (Oct 22, 2008)

i give up, she's all yours arayq2. wouldn't want to annoy you any more than i already have.

notes before i leave: 

Internet works seamlessly through her already established verizon connection through the router using an ethernet cable. 

Her wireless adapter on her computer is defaulting to a 169.x.x.x IP and not one assigned by the router's dhcp. Statically assigning one did nothing. Possibilities include her wireless being disabled on her router and she is connecting to a different 2wire router wirelessly, her drivers need updating or her Internet Protocol is corrupted somehow and needs reinstalling. (Also, annoying belkin wireless utility installed). Also, need to revert to automatic dhcp ip retrieval on wireless adapter. 

Ethernet ipconfig:
IP: 192.168.1.64
mask: /24
gate: 192.168.1.254

Wireless ipconfig (statically assigned):
IP: 192.168.1.65
mask: /24
gate: 192.168.1.254

i was going to do all of this for her myself using a remote access service, but go ahead.. take a shot at helping her out.


oh, and irma: you don't have a firewall (for the 2wire guys)


----------



## forensicnurse (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi Neon,

You must be a mind reader!
I was going to ask you the firewall question ;-)

arayq2

You are way above my head. I am a nurse, not a techie.
I have no clue what you are talking about (sorry)

I'm going to email the 2wire guys and, if they can't fix it, I think I'd like Neon to try to fix it remotely if he's still willing.

I do thank you (all) for your help. I will keep you posted.


----------



## forensicnurse (Oct 24, 2008)

I have wireless!

The 2Wire guy said
1. That he changed the channel to 10
2. That he changed the power setting to 9
3. He said a post note is that you have to be more than 3 feet away from the wireless unit (I was on the "lanyard" - probably at 2 feet)

Then he said for me to 
1. reset everything to automatic (wireless connection)
2. He assigned me a new 2Wire "Name"
3. He said to look for the new name in available connections
4. He assigned me a WEP key

It connected instantly. I am so happy!

NEON you are the bomb! Thank you so much for all your time, effort and help in getting me up and running.

Best,
Irma


----------



## NeonFx (Oct 22, 2008)

That great Irma 
That was exactly what i was going to do so i'm really glad that worked, i couldn't think of any other reason for it not to. Thank you for coming back and posting that.

We'll be here if you ever need help again. Also, feel free to call if you need anything.

could you mark the thread as "Solved" for me? i think you can do it from the top of the page, or even from one of the emails.


----------

